# datei umwandeln



## Aloa (20. April 2006)

Ich habe ein Datei als *.jpg,*gif, und *psd datei und möchte sie umwandeln in eine *.ai *.cdr oder *.fh, datei..

wie kann ich das machen?

Hier ist das Bild.

wäre nett wenn mir jemand das machen kann. die datei ist nur 7kb gross


----------



## The_Maegges (21. April 2006)

Importiere die PSD in Illustrator (also aus Illustrator heraus öffnen) und dann als .ai speichern. 

Mit .jpg oder .gif geht das nicht, da diese Dateien bereits auf eine Ebene heruntergerastert sind.
Das wäre so, als ob du mit einem Brathähnchen zum Tierarzt gehst und ihn fragst, ob er da noch was retten kann...


----------



## Rena Hermann (21. April 2006)

Wenn du allerdings denkst, über das Einfügen in ein Vektorgrafikprogramm 
ein Pixelbild in eine Vektorgrafik umzuwandeln ... vergiss es.
In dem Fall hilft nur nachbauen - eben in einem Vektorgrafikprogramm mit 
dessen Werkzeugen.

Oder was ist dein Ziel?

Gruß
Rena


----------



## The_Maegges (21. April 2006)

Falls er / sie es nur zum Druck bringen will, kann das (in der nativen Grösse) auch mit einem in einer ai-File gespeichertem Rasterbild gehen.

Wenn es um verlustfreie Skalierung geht, stimme ich dir natürlich zu.
Dann muss Vektorbasiert nachgebaut werden.


----------



## Aloa (15. Juni 2006)

Mir hat das dann jemand von euch gemacht. Dafür danke ich nochmal

Ich brauche die Datei leider doch in *.eps format.
Kann mir das jemand umwandeln. Dauert echt nicht lange, da die Datei ziemlich klein ist.

Hier die datei

ich danke im vorraus
Alexis


----------



## The_Maegges (15. Juni 2006)

Hast du die Datei jetzt auch als .ai Datei?
Wenn ja, wäre es schön, wenn du die ai noch irgendwie zur Verfügung stellst.
Dann ist es nämlich nur ein Öffnen und Speichern im anderen Format.
Die Gif müsste wieder manuell nachvektorisiert werden, was entsprechend mehr Arbeit wäre.


----------



## forsterm (15. Juni 2006)

Aloa hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich brauche die Datei leider doch in *.eps format.
> Kann mir das jemand umwandeln. Dauert echt nicht lange, da die Datei ziemlich klein ist.


Hallo,
meinst du das so (siehe Anhang).

mfg
forsterm


----------



## Tele955848 (15. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

suche ein Programm :suspekt: 
das mir Datein,Logos,jpeg usw. egal welches Format
 in die Datei *.PES umwandelt.;-] 
Diese Datein verwende ich für das PE Design von Brother zum Sticken 
 Gibt es etwas ? 

Vielen Dank 

mfg
Hanni


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. Januar 2007)

Hi,
das beste wäre gewessen du hättest für deine Frage einen neuen Beitrag verfasst. Den deien Frage hatt ja mit dem Thema oben nichts zu tun.
Jetzt zu deiner Frage. Wende dich doch mit dieser am besten an Brother. Die haben da von bestimmt am meisten Ahnung. 
Den mit solchen exotischen Formaten kennen sich hier bestimmt die wenigsten aus.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Dr Dau (16. Januar 2007)

Hallo!


Tele955848 hat gesagt.:


> suche ein Programm :suspekt:
> das mir Datein,Logos,jpeg usw. egal welches Format
> in die Datei *.PES umwandelt.;-]
> Diese Datein verwende ich für das PE Design von Brother zum Sticken
> Gibt es etwas ?


Willst Du gleich ein paar Tausend Bilder verwenden oder warum nutzt Du nicht die Funktion von PE Design?





> Einlesen von Grafikformaten
> Mit der PE-Design Software Version 5.0 können Sie Grafiken der Formate BMP, TIF, JPG, J2K, WMF, PCD, FPX, PCX, PNG und EPS einlesen.


Quelle: Brother

Abgesehen davon wirst Du ein Programm welches Dir jedes Format umwandelt, ganz sicher nicht finden.
Hinzu kommt noch die Beschränkung von "nur" 150.000 Stichen..... schon allein dadurch bist Du bei der Auswahl eingeschränkt.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Tele955848 (16. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

Danke Euch für die Antworten.
Mit dem PE Desin wusste ich nicht das er soviel Formate Umwandelt ? Habe es erst seit ein paar Tagen und werde es gleich mal versuchen............
Auf alle Fälle Danke ich Euch 

Hoffe es klappt hänge mal die ai.Datei an ............
Danke Euch


----------

